
Show HN: Visual breakdown of S&P 500 companies - Omie6541
https://tijorifinance.com/us/company/AMZN
======
siddharthhegde
We are extracting data from 10K’s, 10Q’s & other company filings to build out
a visual representation of S&P 500 companies & their metrics.

In this version we’ve tried to capture:

1\. Revenue breakdowns

2\. Sales Growth Breakdowns

3\. Operational Statistics

This is the 1st draft, will be increasing the coverage & adding more features
soon.

Some example companies:

Exxon Mobil:
[https://tijorifinance.com/us/company/XOM](https://tijorifinance.com/us/company/XOM)

Netflix:
[https://tijorifinance.com/us/company/NFLX#overview](https://tijorifinance.com/us/company/NFLX#overview)

Costco:
[https://tijorifinance.com/us/company/COST#overview](https://tijorifinance.com/us/company/COST#overview)

Tesla:
[https://tijorifinance.com/us/company/TSLA#overview](https://tijorifinance.com/us/company/TSLA#overview)

Search for any other company:
[https://tijorifinance.com/us/](https://tijorifinance.com/us/)

------
ketanmaheshwari
Curious question: Does the companies in S&P 500 remain constant or do they
change? If they change -- is it periodical or continuous?

~~~
siddharthhegde
No its not constant, the S&P 500 index is re-balanced quarterly

------
desaibhai
This is awesome, especially financial section is too good to visualize graph n
pie charts for lazy folks like me

------
madhurjain
Great job guys! I see myself using this for investment decisions :)

